# 1.8t engine diagram



## 18t-ame (Aug 20, 2008)

so i gotta do a presentation for one of my engineering classes, n what’s a better topic than the audi's 1.8t engine..but im having a hard time finding a couple good engine diagrams to use n explain on..im lookin for either 180 or 225 diagrams. if they r labeled that would be great, if not thats fine too...


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: 1.8t engine diagram (18t-ame)*

1.8t section's FAQ has plenty. If you want more, go to vagcat.com and sign up, plenty more there


----------

